# Strange Crypt Growth



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

I have two Cryptocoryne Wendtii variety plants. Both are very small at the present time and in two different places in my tank. Anyway, whenever a new leaf starts to grow out of the gravel from the root base/node, one of the big established leafs begins to rot away. Is this part of the crypt. rot behavior or is this normal? It is like the plants don't want to get real thick or something.


----------



## ryzilla (Feb 3, 2007)

how long ago did you plant it? Have you moved it? Have you changed your lighting? Crypts may take a long time to settle in. Some faster than others. My wendtii's rot quickly upon ANY changes in my tank. From lighting to temperature. THough my lutea is not nearly as sensitive.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

This is not nromal for wendtii. Can you supply a picture of your plants and the details of your tank---how you fertilize, what your water is like, your other plants, etc.?


----------



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

Ry,
Yes I did move them to new corners of the tank recently and cut down the roots a bit when I moved them. This could be the problem.
I don't have photos but the two plants are Crypt. Wendtiis and are about three-four inches tall with each plant having about five individual leaves. I use Seachem Flourish with partial water change each week, and have anubias, java fern, and a sword in the tank that are all doing fine.
I probably should've used the term 'melting' instead of rotting.


----------



## ryzilla (Feb 3, 2007)

fishfan said:


> Ry,
> Yes I did move them to new corners of the tank recently and cut down the roots a bit when I moved them. This could be the problem.
> I don't have photos but the two plants are Crypt. Wendtiis and are about three-four inches tall with each plant having about five individual leaves. I use Seachem Flourish with partial water change each week, and have anubias, java fern, and a sword in the tank that are all doing fine.
> I probably should've used the term 'melting' instead of rotting.


This would explain the melting. Though I am suprised that the whole plant didnt melt since you cut the roots and replanted. When a whole crypt melts it does not meen that you have lost the plant. It grows back.


----------



## Soul (Mar 3, 2007)

I recently bought a full set-up from a guy & it was full of crypts that I had to sort through, trim & re-plant...Mine did the same thing until all of the old leaves had been replaced with new growth & they r growing great now


----------



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh thanks.
I find this interesting as it is like the plant wants to get rid of the oldies (leaves) to make room for the new spuds.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Melting is a setback for the plant, and it takes usually several months before the plant is back to its original size. To avoid melting, it is best not to disturb the plants for long periods of time. Don't over fertilize or starve them. Don't enrich CO2 if the lighting is low (1 watt per gallon or less) and keep the plants a little bit hungry. _Hygrophila polysperma_ is a good plant to have as an indicator plant. If there are enough nutrients for it to be growing well, then the crypts should do fine. You just want a small amount of the _Hygrophila_ in the tank, so keep it trimmed way back.


----------

